# Fire's Buckling



## kelebek (Oct 5, 2007)

The pic of Fire's udder was at noon yesterday.... she kidded at approximately 10pm last night - pretty pleased for a FF Native on Appearance doe! Fire came from a local farm when she was just a couple months old. This farm is a milk farm and they breed only for milk genetics ---- yah, that is for sure! Then his sire is CornerStone Farms Abba *S so this boy will have it all if you are looking for milk!










Buckling at 6 am this morning! After birth and before nursing - he weighed 7 pounds 15.2 ounces - BIG boy! He will be for sale as an F1 Registerable Buckling for $125.00 or $100.00 as a weather.


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

He is very handsome! He will sure be a looker


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow Allison....he is very nice..... A big Congrats.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## liz (Oct 5, 2007)

CONGRATULATIONS!

Handsome color too....the roman nose and nigi ears are a cute combo!


----------



## farmgirl42 (Jan 3, 2010)

Congratulations on such a cute little fella!


----------



## maple hill farm tina (Mar 14, 2010)

He's adorable, Allison!
COngratulations!
:stars: 
-Tina


----------



## greatcashmeres (Jul 13, 2008)

Congrats-look at that face-gotta love it! :stars:


----------



## Wild Wind Farm (Feb 9, 2010)

What a cute guy!


----------



## jdgray716 (Aug 8, 2008)

What a dandy, and everything is so clean...good for you. LOL


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

very cute! Love his face.... he looks so sweet!


----------

